# Who owns a Grey??



## mark777

Are there many grey tractor owners??

I asked this question at another site I frequent and I was quite surprised at the responses I received. Must admit my curiosity has grown lately as to how many own a grey market tractor? In the last year the popularity of grey's, parts support and the very large import of the Japanese imported units have probably (at least) doubled.

Just a few years ago it was easy to feel even the small investment of a grey market tractor was risky. Mainly due to parts support and the segregation of orphan models from the most popular. Now, for instance, it is easier for me to obtain just about any part for a Yanmar (maintenance, engine, transmission parts) UP's or drop shipped to my shop, then it's American counterpart. It's no longer necessary to spend hours on the phone, email or contacting suppliers via referrals while trying to locate parts. Now almost all the U.S. safety features are standard on models 10 years old or less...or ROP's (Yanmar for example) for nearly all YM, F and FX models that arrive here are readily available if imported without any.

I also felt guilty participating in something that seemed a little underhanded or sneaky...until I understood how the tax incentives favor the farmer in Japan, to purchase new tractors to keep their farming status...and brokers to liquidate the massive stockpile of used SCUT's and CUT's with very few hours, which have nearly no market value in Asia.

I am not trying to sell a tractor or the idea to anyone, just throwing this out for feedback. I know I have probably bought half a dozen various sized and makes of lawn and garden tractor in the last 10 (or so) years, and even though I maintained them well, they had major mechanical problems within the first couple of years. I then found a small 2 cylinder diesel 4WD grey market tractor (basket case), fixed it up, and found myself wondering why I would ever consider purchasing a lawn tractor again. Especially if you have more than an acre to mow, landscape and generally maintain. Garden and lawn tractors surely have their place if you have smaller properties that can be mowed in a few hours weekly...but I have found my smallest tractor to be the most economical, sips fuel (as one 3.5 gallon tank will give me continuous duty = 30 hours at varied RPM) out pulls, bush hogs, back blades or scoops anything I had owned previously.

Anyone own a Shiabura, Hinomoto, Mitsubishi, Iseki or Yanmar? If so, how do you like it or compare it to a good sized expensive lawn/garden tractor?? Really interested in your opinions and perspective either positive or negative.

Thanks, Mark

.


----------



## Archdean

Harry Goodwrench owns a grey to the best of my knowledge!! My stuff is just Red Or Orange!!


----------



## HarryG

No Grey here. I have a Kioti and a China trcator. I looked at some grey tractors and wouldn't have a problem owning one. They were just outside of my price range.


----------



## mark777

Interesting. This is kind of like...I know a guy, who knows a guy, who's brother owns an Iseki. . They are proving to be very popular down here, and a pretty big following on PNW etc.

Import dealers have finally become very selective on what works, most popular and unlimited parts support....and stopped importing the orphans. Perhaps they will eventually catch on here at TF. And, hey...I still like all other CUT's too.

Mark


----------



## DrBailey

Hey Mark 777
as you know , the only thing that I know a little about is the Ford N .
I know very little about the yanmar , I learned a little when you were helping me decide on a used one , LoL , just when we were realy getting into it , somehow , I lost contact with you and the dealer sold it !!!!
oh well , it was interresting anyway. I looked the last week at compacts , choice between orange or Green.
John Deere is a little higher priced , But , John Deere was my choice . The Engine ,,, Yanmar 3 cyl Diesel


----------



## DrBailey

Heres a pic ,


----------



## mark777

Great machine. 

Seems like the 2210 is one that people only get rid of IF they go bigger. Why did they stop making that model?? Is it due to the Yanmar- John Deere end of contract? What is the closest JD model that has replaced yours? Sorry, too many questions.

Anyway, you've quite a tractor for the decades ahead, and congratulations on a savy investment.

Mark


----------



## DrBailey

Mark , I don`t know why they stoped makeing the 2210 , The 2305 is the replacement , I havn`t compared but the look a lot alike.
on the net , go John deere compact. thats where I was looking at the 2210


----------



## mark777

Yeah DrB, and I was reading that 2305 has the three cylinder Yanmar engine to boot. It would be nice if they (John Deere & Yanmar) continue their relationship...I mean why mess with something that works so well?

So if the JD2305 is an '06 model, does that mean they have extended their contracts...or using NOS engines? If it's the latter, wouldn't that mean either a short model life, or that same model with a JD engine change in the very near future? So many questions.......


----------



## chrpmaster

Mark

I would love to own a Yanmar like you have posted pics of. Do you fix them up to sell or to keep? Just wondered if you were "in the business" so that I would know who to call when I am ready.

I know all of us would love to hear your story of your Yanmar basket case you fixed up (with pics of course). I haven't looked into it myself but it is good to know how easy parts are to get.


----------



## Chris

You know Andy, you have to buy my elusive building first!!!
HAHA

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## chrpmaster

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *You know Andy, you have to buy my elusive building first!!!
> HAHA
> 
> :furious: :furious: :furious: *



Thanks for reminding me! I still would love to do that too. 

Were did I put that lottery ticket?


----------



## mark777

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Mark
> 
> I would love to own a Yanmar like you have posted pics of. Do you fix them up to sell or to keep? Just wondered if you were "in the business" so that I would know who to call when I am ready.
> 
> I know all of us would love to hear your story of your Yanmar basket case you fixed up (with pics of course). I haven't looked into it myself but it is good to know how easy parts are to get. *


Yes, I fix them to sell...I'm not very good at it though . Fixing them usually not a problem, but selling them is because I don't advertise, not sure if I wan't to sell one somebody is interested in and so on....I'm just a terrible salesman. Not rude, or dishonest..but I often only sell when I am ready to buy more and start the vicious cycle all over again.

The story on my first Yanmar was the 1300D. While I was at a friends dealership, I had found and bought a tractor I wanted, and while waiting for the paperwork to clear, and walking his back lot (about 5 acres) I discovered this tiny diesel tractor stuck in the mud, two flat tires, the steering wheel and box gone (someone welded a tiller handle to the pitman arm) a very large loop of hydraulic line brazed on a section, dash off and the engine locked up.....so I told Geroge (owner) I wanted it. He was honest enough to tell me "No, You Don't" and that they used it as a tug for all the other stuff it could pull, push and etc. and that the engine suddenly stopped, and just left it there a few years previous.

So of course I bought it, and towed both tractors home. A few days later (when I was done playing with the big tractor) I sat on a creeper and studied the engine lock up problem and discovered three of the four frame to engine mount bolts were missing and probably just backed off and fell out. The crank pulley was sitting against the cross member and I wondered??? 

The next day I replaced all four bolts, fresh diesel and a barrowed battery, hit the decompression handle, rotated it until the oil light turned off, released the decompression handle AND it lit off. Actually scared the heck out of me. Well from the sound of the engine I was convinced it had at least 2 bad rods...which for a two cylinder is bad news, but I also noticed it would quiet way down when I increased the throttle above 1200 rpm.

I called a friend who is all knowing and explained that it is relative to the two cylinder just like the JD "Johnny Poppers" early two cylinders. Few weeks later it was confirmed as running normal and that what I was hearing is known as Yanmar's "Yammer Hammer" associated with their smaller two cylinder diesels. It took me about 4 months to locate, restore and have it to the point it is today. 

It is my favorite first born Yanmar restoration....and that's probably why I keep it hidden when those snoopy buyers come lookin' around . I have been offered a pretty fair price...but I end up showing someone something else that's better suited for their needs LOL....end of story. 

Same old picture attached.

Mark


----------



## DK35vince

Very nicely done Mark.
That little Yanmar looks good !!


----------



## mark777

Thank you Vince. It was allot of fun.

Mark


----------



## DrBailey

10/4 on the lookin nice !! I was wondering Mark ,, How many tractors have you rebuilt or furbished since your career started ?


----------



## Fordfarm

I've always wondered why every Yanmar I've seen has those "paddle-boat" rear tires? Great job Mark!


----------



## mark777

DrBailey,

I have 14 total restored. 14 were Yanmar models 2-1300D's, 4-1601D's, 4-1601D's, and 4-1401D's. 
I have had models that were multiple of the same thing, sold them without doing anything but maintenance, seats and tires.

Fordfarm,

Because they swim, quite literally, and often submerged below the operator platform. The paddle tires will propel them through deeper water where traction is less than desirable...but the tractors do not float. The axles, hydraulic case and engines have extended vents to operate virtually 75% submerged. I have often cleaned mud and silt from headlamps, magneto, fuse blocks, and gauges at the dash.

Mark


----------



## chrpmaster

Mark

Maybe your next project should be to convert one into a mud runner! It already has the tires for it 

Great looking little tractor!


----------



## twentynine

I own a gray trade, purchased it in 1998. I bought the thing on a whim, but I can't complain, been good so far.

New rear tires last year.

New starter in 2004. The detent on the key switch hung up I didn't notice that the starter was still running until it smoked.

The tractor itself is a little light for me but it does do a days work.


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by twentynine _
> *I own a gray trade, purchased it in 1998. I bought the thing on a whim, but I can't complain, been good so far.
> 
> New rear tires last year.
> 
> New starter in 2004. The detent on the key switch hung up I didn't notice that the starter was still running until it smoked.
> 
> The tractor itself is a little light for me but it does do a days work. *


HG (Harry Goodwrench) a fellow mod owns a grey!! [as all cats are grey in the dark] Arn't they??


----------



## Fordfarm

Yup, in the dark Orange looks like grey! :furious:


----------



## Skipper

Our gun club owns a Hinemoto E15. I'm not sure how old it is or when they bought it. I know it's not moved since I joined the club almost 3 years ago. 

I've been doing some of the grounds maintenance with my Massey 14. I've got the little Massey rigged up with a Cat 1 3 point hitch and a 900 lb hydraulic cylinder on it. The little Massey, small as it is, is actually pretty heavy, I'd guess about 1000 lbs and it's been tough as a pine knot for years. The hydro pump on it has been going bad for a few years, but not completely gone. Last fall I was cutting some trees at the house to create a opening for a fence through the woods and got my 4' box hung on a stump and couldn't get it over it so I decided to beat the stump out. Both of us lost. The stump finally came out but I managed to bend my lift arms and haven't fixed it yet. We had some work to do at the club moving a few blowdowns off the range and around the shelter house so I decided to get the club's Hiney going until I get a chance to fix my hitch.

I had a buddy pick it up with a roll back,. service it, put front tires on it and try to start it. It ran for a few minutes and quit. You could fill up the pump on the top end and it would run till the pump went dry but wouldn't pull from the tank. He tried everything he could think of and no luck. I picked it up Tuesday and hauled it home. Stopped at Wal Mart and got a marine fuel line with a primer bulb. Mounted it between the tank and the pump and primed it up. Got it started and kept pumping the bulb and tapping the pump with a small hammer till it finally picked up and went on it's own.

It's almost twice the size of the Massey, but there are some things I don't really like about it. 

1. It's very light on the front end. I've got 160 pounds of suitcase weights on my Massey. I'd put them on the Hinney, but there's not bar to hang them on. There's a weight on the front but it's at least 250 lbs too light. 

2. I'm a big guy and even on my little Massey I've got plenty of room in the seat. I could and have bailed off it once when I hooked a tine on the box blade on a stump going up a steep hill on the farm. The Hiney is definitely designed for a much smaller Japaneese dude. 

3. My Massey, although now 37 years old is Hydrostatic. Nothing wrong with gears on the Hiney, but in tight places I really miss only having 1 lever to worry about going forwards and backwards. It would't make much difference mowing a large area like the firearm range, but working like cleaning the berms up with a scraper blade, it's kind of a pain when you are repeatedly going forwards and backwards.

Skipper


----------

